# [Suche] Vista Cover



## Kenner3000 (9. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

Ich suche das Vista Cover der deutschen Ultimate Version.



Kenner


----------



## Alexander Schuc (9. Mai 2009)

Wieso suchst es denn?

p.s.: Bist ein schlechter Sucher.


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Mai 2009)

Alexander Schuc hat gesagt.:


> p.s.: Bist ein schlechter Sucher.



*zustimm* Wie wäre es denn damit mal  zu bemühen?


----------



## janoc (9. Mai 2009)

/sichdembashinganschließt

Und dann die erste Zeile seiner Signatur ... tstst.


----------

